# 6 week old golden retriever



## solbes (Jan 7, 2018)

Hey everyone !

My GF recently gave me a golden retriever puppy as a christmas present; his name is Boston. She got it from a breeder that didn't want to keep him any longer, I do realice that they shouldn't be taken away from their mothers and sibling till 8 weeks, but I'm doing my best to give him a lot of love and to make him happy with me.

I already took him to the vet. He got his vaccines and the vet told me that he was perfectly healthy (weighs 7.9 lbs !!)

I've had him for five days so I have a few questions that would really appreciate if I could get them addressed:

1.- He sometimes eats about 70% of his food (I read that 3/4th of a cup is what is suggested for 8 week puppies, so I've been giving him 1/2 a cup per meal) and sometimes, he eats very little (like 40%). What can I do? I've been softening his food previously with warm water, I just don't know if maybe I'm softening it way too much (I leave it sometimes an hour so it gets a really soft consistency).

2.- I'm working on the biting inhibition. I let him bite me and make a noise when it's too hard. Is there anything else I could do to help him with this subject?

3.- I don't really know how to potty train him so young. He goes to the bathroom quite often, specially peeing really fast. Could I get some ideas for this matter as well? Should I just wait until he's older and can control his bladder more?

4.- I work. I have my own business so I've been doing as much as I can from home to be with him. I know that he requires the company now more than ever because he's really young, but I won't be able to be here everyday all day (I've been leaving him alone 1.5 hours tops). What's the best advice regarding this matter? 

5.- He cries often, not a lot but often, specially at night. I'm able to get some sleep but it's not that great. His bed is right next to mine, and sometimes he won't stop crying until I give him my attention. The question is, is it ok for me to do this? Or is he going to get used to being "rewarded" for crying? 

6.- He sleeps A LOT during the day. I try to keep him active by playing, but I never wake him up (I read that it's horrible to do that, because they need around 20 hours a day of sleep). Is it normal for him to go to sleep like right after playing with me?

7.- My house is really small, so I've found no use for a crate. I'm letting him roam freely while I supervise him (there's nothing in the house that could be threatening to him). Am I wrong about this? If he has to eat I take him to the kitchen with me and when it's bed time I take him to my room.

Any other input would be greatly appreciated. I'm trying my best and I realize there's a lot that I need to learn.

Thanks everyone for taking the time to read this !!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Are you feeding 2 meals a day or 3? If he's gaining weight well then I wouldn't worry too much. 

Don't expect a big turn around with bite inhibition just yet. I'd stick with the method you're using for at least another 2 weeks before trying something else.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

My girl came to me at 6 weeks as well but gratefully I had an older dog that helped with the bite problem. But you can also start clicker training and teach your pup that hands provide good things and are not play toys. I like kikopup youtube videos but there are lots of different trainers showing how to begin clicker training.
I never used a crate either but put my pup in the bed with me. I figured she would miss her puppy pile. She just snuggled down and slept quietly. If she started moving around I was quick to gather her up and carry her to the yard   We never had an accident in the bed. She will be turning 2 in Feb and still sleeps in the bed with me, something I really enjoy.
We also fed 3 meals a day until about 4/5 months, their little tummies can only hold so much at a time. My girl was a sick puppy and slept quite a bit right at first too. Enjoy the quiet while you can! They won't be babies long, enjoy it. They will grow quickly and about 9 months will be close to full size and growth will slow down. This is when they begin to "fill out" a little. 
Most pups are pretty good about eating what they need but there are plenty of pups that would eat the entire bag if you let them. Just pick up what they don't eat and offer at the next meal. Long about 5/6 months they will be eating quite a bit but as soon as they slow down the growing, they will stop eating so much. Enjoy your pup and post some pics!


----------



## ObieMama (Jan 3, 2018)

*Welcome to the club!*

Hi! 

I recently adopted a 6 week old golden as well! He is the light of my life and I feel like my every waking thought right now. He turned 7 weeks yesterday...

I can give you some of my experience if it helps...

1.- I've gotten pretty used to my puppy feeding 3 times a day - he gets about 1/2 cup at a time. If he doesn't eat it all right away - I leave it for him to eat when he wants. He usually eats about 80% right away and then will eat a little more later. I don't just constantly refill it either - if it's empty I wait and put more in at 7:30 am, 1 pm, or 7 pm. 

2.- I'm working on this too - he is my little land shark right now - so it's certainly a work in progress. I try to say "no" firmly and then give him something else to chew. If he continues to come after me - then I put him on the floor away from me and make sure he knows that the "game" is over - for at least 60 seconds. I think it's slowly starting to help. Doesn't seem to be biting AS hard... 

3.- Same! The peeing thing is a nightmare - but slowly I'm learning his cues. He hates the potty pad - almost won't use it. He will however go outside - so since I'm in an apartment - I walk him in the morning when he first gets out of his kennel, again before work, then I come home at lunch and walk him, then after work, then about another hour after work and at least twice more before bed. It's about every 1.5 that he goes out - more if he looks like he's sniffing. We also learned he gives NO time to find shoes and leash - so we pick him up and find those items quickly so he won't pee on the carpet. It's a work in progress - we aren't perfect yet but it's getting better - I think. His poo is under control - he goes morning, noon, and night - his feeding schedule. 

4.- I work as well. I can't stop everything to come home either - BUT - I come home at lunch and make sure he isn't ever alone for more than 3 hours at a time. He gets put in the bathroom to rest during that time with a pee pad and a blanket to lay on. He's done better than I thought he would with it - since I don't have a play pen - this works well. He will use the pee pad while in the bathroom during the day...

5.- He will get used to being rewarded for crying - but if you are just laying your hand beside him to quite him, I think that's better. Not a full on play session when he cries - he'll come to expect it and you'll lose your mind from lack of sleep. haha. 

6.- It's very normal! Mine does as well - he'll play solidly for about 30 minutes, slow down for about 20 minutes and pass out for about an hour or so after that. Then it's time to potty. 

7.- I live in an apartment (moving in May) so I understand the small living situation, however, I really think a crate is a good idea. You really need a place where he is safe without your constant supervision and I think will help with potty training. Generally a puppy will not soil a place where he sleeps - generally. Mine is getting to understand that the crate is for sleeping and likes it because I have been trying to feed him in there. I bought a large crate that had a divider in it so I can make it smaller while he is still a small pupper and limit him from just peeing in the back of the kennel. The crate has made him sleep from about midnight to 5 or 6 am - a solid 5 hours is very appreciated from this tired momma. 


Good luck! I know I've thought - what have I gotten myself into - but hes also been a joy to have around and his cat sisters are slowly getting used to him.


----------



## solbes (Jan 7, 2018)

Wow, time definately flew. 

I didn't get to thank you guys for your replies, I couldn't retrieve my password back then for some reason. I recalled posting this and figured I'd try to get my password back, which I successfully did.

It's been 9 months now, and all I can say is that with true love, none of those points that I addressed back then constituted an obstacle at all.

Boston is huge now, and my love for him has only grown bigger and bigger; he has become my sunshine.

I'm attaching pictures of him back when I asked all of these questions, and a picture of him now.

Thank you all for your help


----------



## Ladoo (Aug 12, 2018)

Please can you share how you trained him on being left alone when you had to go out for work and how long you left him for from 6 weeks to 9 months. Thanks!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

He's a handsome boy. It is nice to hear an update. I'm glad everything has gone so well.


----------



## GoldenIke (Jun 28, 2018)

Boston is so handsome! It was nice to see you come back after all this time and share his progress.  

He actually looks a bit like my guy. They grow so quickly... !

Another good reminder that things can seem so overwhelming in the early going, but they usually turn out just fine. Just requires a little time and patience.


----------



## solbes (Jan 7, 2018)

Ladoo said:


> Please can you share how you trained him on being left alone when you had to go out for work and how long you left him for from 6 weeks to 9 months. Thanks!


Hi, 

I was always in a rush because I had to head back home from my office to feed him, to be with him for a little while and then back to my office again. I noticed that he loved to tear up newspaper, so that's what I left for him to entertain himself. I didn't use a crate, I used one of my house's rooms for him to be there while I was away. This was for the first three months or so. After that, I would let him roam my house without access to the stairs. I wouldn't let him alone for more than 2-3 hours. Also, i pretty much removed any potential hazardous stuff for him, so my house was completely upside down for a while haha. Now he knows that I need to work and that I will be back with him eventually. I take him for a walk 4 times a day for 20 mins at least.

My advice is to try not to leave him for anything longer than four hours alone and to find something that will entertain him until you get back (Boston pretty much slept most of the time and even nowadays when he stays home alone). 

Good luck !


----------



## Ladoo (Aug 12, 2018)

solbes said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was always in a rush because I had to head back home from my office to feed him, to be with him for a little while and then back to my office again. I noticed that he loved to tear up newspaper, so that's what I left for him to entertain himself. I didn't use a crate, I used one of my house's rooms for him to be there while I was away. This was for the first three months or so. After that, I would let him roam my house without access to the stairs. I wouldn't let him alone for more than 2-3 hours. Also, i pretty much removed any potential hazardous stuff for him, so my house was completely upside down for a while haha. Now he knows that I need to work and that I will be back with him eventually. I take him for a walk 4 times a day for 20 mins at least.
> 
> ...


Thank You!!


----------

